# What's New with Apple's iOS 8



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> On Monday, Apple opened its WWDC developer conference with the introduction of iOS 8. On a visual level, the reveal wasn't quite as transforming as the launch of iOS 7. Instead, this time Apple revealed new features to make every iOS device more functional in our busy lives. That includes making changes to the Photos app, the way we send messages, keeping tabs on our health and so on.


More


----------

